# Valentine's Day BFP! Any buddies?



## cutieq

Got my BFP on Valentine's Day. Not sure how far along I am ... guessing I'm 4 weeks. Making my doctor's appt Monday. Looking for a buddy to help me on the journey!


----------



## slowloris

Ill join you! Got mine 2 days before but was intending to do it valentines day! My docs appt is weds :)


----------



## cutieq

wonderful! I look forward to the journey!

Is this your 1st? how far along are you?


----------



## slowloris

Yeah its my 1st. Although i had a miscarriage 4yrs ago at 8 weeks. IM 4 weeks 6 days today. Trying to stay calm and not worry too much. How about you? IM Kim btw from uk x


----------



## cutieq

Yes. This is my 1st. I'm equally nervous and excited!

Danielle from NC here! I'm excited to make my doctor's appointment to find out how far along I am and make it feel more "real". So far, my boobies are just worsening by the day and my lips have been extremely chapped! Otherwise, no real symptoms so I think I'm pretty early along.


----------



## slowloris

Yeah im going by ovulation and last period date. I know about the boobs! And my oh wont leave them alone!! I have been really bloated and been getting those stretchy feelings. Fingers crossed for both of us that these are sticky beans!


----------



## LuLu1987

Hi ladies!

Got my BFP two days before Valentines day, according to calculations I should be 5 weeks tomorrow, EDD 20th October. It's my first ever pregnancy :) Congratulations and good luck! xxx


----------



## slowloris

Lulu that's the same time i got mine and the same due date! Exciting times. At the moment in already driving myself mad googling everything! Each day seems to be going soooo slowly too


----------



## LuLu1987

slowloris said:


> Lulu that's the same time i got mine and the same due date! Exciting times. At the moment in already driving myself mad googling everything! Each day seems to be going soooo slowly too


Aww how lovely, they certainly are exciting times! I feel so blessed at the moment :)

I drove myself crazy with googling too, especially when I missed my period and started to get symptoms. I guess I felt too nervous to test straight away in case it was all in my head, lol :)


----------



## cutieq

Welcome Lulu,

I started using iPeriod and based on my last period, it has my due date as 10/15. I can't wait to get to the doctor!! I've been googling like crazy myself. It's so addictive lol


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Got my first bfp on the day after V day! !! So, excited!!! Been ttc for a year now!!!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats!!!


----------



## LuLu1987

Congratulations! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you :) xx


----------



## cutieq

my 1st appointment is Monday 2/24. I'm so excited!!


----------



## slowloris

Mine is tomoro but this is just to tell doc. Then i guess itll be after 8 weeks :)


----------



## cutieq

gosh! I can't wait for my appointment to get here. I've never felt less pregnant in my life! My pants are actually looser this morning! My guess is that if I'm still pregnant, I'm not as far a long as they think or I'm just very lucky to have no symptoms. How are you ladies feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## slowloris

Saw my doc today. She was helpful in guiding me in a few things. Said shed pass on info to midwife who would get in touch at about 8 weeks. So now i will.be waiting till then! I swear my nipples are less.sore. But still really tired.... Just had a 2hr nap! And lots of twingy crampyness. Only mild. Feels like stretching really. No sickness of anything tho. Really hope this one sticks!! For all of us! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I am soooo tired and very nauseated. I also have back pain and cramps. I honestly feel like more than one egg implanted...


----------



## PDReggie

Hey ladies, mind if I join? I got my BFP on Valentine's day too! Based on LMP google tells me I'm due October 17. Which is really fun since my birthday is October 16. This is our first and I'm going crazy waiting for our first appointment which isn't until March 18. Must learn patience....


----------



## slowloris

Pdreggie i no what you mean about patience! IM wasting too much time at the mo googling stuff and daydreaming!! You never know you might share a bday :) i am also an october gal, but a week and a half b4 due date.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Welcome PDReggie


----------



## PDReggie

slowloris said:


> Pdreggie i no what you mean about patience! IM wasting too much time at the mo googling stuff and daydreaming!! You never know you might share a bday :) i am also an october gal, but a week and a half b4 due date.

Hey you never know, you could share a birthday too! By the way I have to say slow loris are adorable. And I waste sooo much time googling. I feel like I need to do other work but my work load is slow right now so it makes it even harder to not play around during the day.


----------



## LuLu1987

Welcome PDReggie! Congrats on your BFP!

BlackBarbie- I can totally sympathise with you on the cramps and back ache, makes me wonder how many babies are being made in there, considering I'm only 5wks 2days! Apparently it's normal, I've got my first doctors appointment on Saturday so I'll be querying it with him just to make sure!


----------



## PDReggie

Hey how did you guys get the ticker from the bump to post? I've been trying and it isn't working


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I had to copy and paste the second one not the first one.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My progression with the dollar store test. It's getting darker by the day I'm so excited. Here are both testS. 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cutieq

I've been spotting and my boobs are no longer sore so I tested this morning and got a negative this morning. I'm starting to think it's a chemical pregnancy and I lost it. I have an ultrasound scheduled Monday but I'm not sure that I should go anymore. 

*wishing this process was easier*


----------



## slowloris

so sorry to hear this cutieq :( 
did you start with a strong positive? its still really early, and some ladies dont get lines till quite late. 
i no its really tough, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## cutieq

slowloris said:


> so sorry to hear this cutieq :(
> did you start with a strong positive? its still really early, and some ladies dont get lines till quite late.
> i no its really tough, will be thinking of you xx

I started with a positive 1-2 weeks on Clearblue Digital and a faint but obviously positive on FRER. The negatives I've gotten were on a FRER, some cheapies and a clearblue digital this morning.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

cutieq said:


> slowloris said:
> 
> 
> so sorry to hear this cutieq :(
> did you start with a strong positive? its still really early, and some ladies dont get lines till quite late.
> i no its really tough, will be thinking of you xx
> 
> I started with a positive 1-2 weeks on Clearblue Digital and a faint but obviously positive on FRER. The negatives I've gotten were on a FRER, some cheapies and a clearblue digital this morning.Click to expand...


I'm sorry to heat that cutieq. What CD are you on now and how many days are in your cycle?


----------



## cutieq

Blackbarbie04 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slowloris said:
> 
> 
> so sorry to hear this cutieq :(
> did you start with a strong positive? its still really early, and some ladies dont get lines till quite late.
> i no its really tough, will be thinking of you xx
> 
> I started with a positive 1-2 weeks on Clearblue Digital and a faint but obviously positive on FRER. The negatives I've gotten were on a FRER, some cheapies and a clearblue digital this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to heat that cutieq. What CD are you on now and how many days are in your cycle?Click to expand...

I honestly don't know at this point. I think I'm gonna see wha the doc says and then lay off tracking for awhile until AF comes again


----------



## slowloris

sorry your going through this cutieq
when is your doc visit?


----------



## cutieq

I appreciate your support and concern. My appointment is Monday so not much longer!


----------



## cutieq

my doctor was kind enough to let me come in today for bloodwork. I should know within 24 hours. I'm already feeling tons better just knowing that I will have a definite answer soon.

Thanks for all of your support. I wouldn't survive without this board. Positive wishes and big bellies to you all!


----------



## slowloris

IM glad you don't have to wait till Monday. Next 24 hours may be tough but stay string xx


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck cutie! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

fx cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Thanks for all of your support and kind wishes ladies. The doctor called and confirmed that my results came back negative.

I'm off the boards for awhile and going to enjoy a nice tall bottle of wine. Safe and happy pregnancies to all of you!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

cutieq said:


> Thanks for all of your support and kind wishes ladies. The doctor called and confirmed that my results came back negative.
> 
> I'm off the boards for awhile and going to enjoy a nice tall bottle of wine. Safe and happy pregnancies to all of you!!

I'm so sorry cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::cry::hugs:

We are here for you if you want to talk...


----------



## slowloris

Sorry to hear that cutieq goodlu k in future xxx


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi ladies! I'd love to join you!! According to my last cycle, I am 5 weeks pregnant today with #2. (I got my BFP the day before Valentine's Day.) DH and I already have a 4 year old little boy. 

Cutie--I am so very sorry for your loss. I had an early loss in December, and its devastating. Big hugs and FXd for you for next time you try!


----------



## LuLu1987

So sorry for your loss cutie, sending you massive hugs. Try to stay strong sweetie, it'll happen for you. xxx


----------



## slowloris

Hi soblessed! I got my bfp two days before valentines. How is everyone feeling today? I had a late night last night but still woke at 8am sharp to pangs of nausea. Its the first time that i felt close to hurling tho! Its funny that in relieved to feel nauseus aswell ha ha!


----------



## LuLu1987

Welcome SoBlessedMama! Congrats on your BFP!

Been and notified my doctor this morning and I'm now booked in with the midwife on 7th March, eeeeeek!

Still cramping and bloated, doctor said aches and pains are normal providing there's no bleeding or spotting. Just gotta sit tight and hope little bean hangs on in there!


----------



## slowloris

That's great lulu wish i had an appointment booked. I have to wait for them to gwt in touch around 8 weeks. Are you in the uk?


----------



## LuLu1987

Yeah I am, what about you?


----------



## slowloris

Yeah in in the south west. So is your first scan going to be 12 week one? Feels so far away to me!


----------



## LuLu1987

I guess so! I'll be 12 weeks on the 7th of April. Feels forever away! I'm assuming my midwife will arrange it all when I see her in two weeks! Gonna have have to have my blood taken too, really not looking forward to that part :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

It makes me feel better to hear you ladies say you are having some cramps--every little pull and tug scares me!

I have had a couple of waves of nausea hit me, but mostly just when a certain smell gets to me. Like the other day, my husband brought home some seafood soup from a friend at church, and I almost lost it just smelling it heating up!

My most consistent symptom is sore boobs, so of course I poke around at them all the time to make sure they haven't gone away lol. My doctor wants me to come in for my first appointment the second week in March, but we haven't set a day yet. I hope after that first scan I can relax a little!!


----------



## LuLu1987

I've not really had the nausea yet, my nipples have been sore from the start and my boobs feel firmer and heavier. The cramps sort of come and go throughout the day in waves of like period-type-pains but stronger and more widespread, in the bottom of my back and in the tops of my thighs. Not nice at all! :nope:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I guess we should look at the pains as a sign that all kinds of activity is happening down there! : ) 

Mine definitely aren't as strong as AF pains, its more a feeling of pulling and stretching. And I swear I feel my c-section scar pulling, even though I know logically that can't be happening yet. I think after my MC in December, I'm just super paranoid.


----------



## LuLu1987

I feel mega-parnoid too. The run up to 12 weeks is just so delicate. Fingers crossed for us though yeah? :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Absolutely!! : )

It was easier with #1, because I didn't find out until 6 weeks, and I didn't Google every little symptom and scare myself lol.


----------



## slowloris

last time was preg i only found out at 5 weeds 5 days! this time ive already known for over a week. but deffo more going on this time. 
this morning was the orst sickness ive felt yet. plus i just dont have any energy! find myself wanting to nap alot!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

That's true for me, too--I am a teacher, and by the time school lets out at 3:10, I'm completely wiped out. I feel like I am noticing more things this time, but for me, I think its just because I'm aware. Last time I probably just thought I was getting sick or getting AF.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

This sounds silly, but I feel like my boobs hurt less today. Anyone else have the same thing? I have read symptoms can come and go, but I'm freaking out a bit over that. I'm still so nervous something will go wrong.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My boobs hurt oh myyy they are so sore. I felt the pulling really at 4 weeks less now though more cramping. Tired a whole lot but can't fall asleep once I get in the bed. Very emotional just cried over bad grandpa. Go for my first appt on march 17 I'll be 8 weeks and a few days


----------



## slowloris

I feel like mine hurt less too. But not sure if its cos ive got used to it? They are more tender but nipples don't feel like their on fire! I have also been struggling with the emotions. At silly things. Watching telly and i list keep crying! I went to see the lion king musical and was so overwhelmed.by the start!!! Tears were running down my face lol!


----------



## LuLu1987

Oh my gosh, my nipples hurt a lot less today too! I can actually touch them without wincing in pain! How spooky.

Also I slept a lot more this morning, really struggled to drag my butt out of bed! Also had very little to no appetite. Even turned down a sausage and bacon sandwich from my OH, which is extremely unlike me!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

That makes me feel better, ladies!! : ) I have read so many times that symptoms can fluctuate. Yesterday my boobs barely hurt, which is what I was freaking out over. This morning, they're back to excruciating lol. So no worries!! I think everything is correct--symtoms really do fluctuate. And if we weren't so hyper aware right now, we probably wouldn't even notice. I know that AFM, I pick apart everything right now.


----------



## LuLu1987

Hey ladies,

How are we all feeling today?

Today I am 6 weeks. Boobs tender-ish, the usual cramping and i think that the M/S is about to rear it's ugly head. This morning I was really nauseous, so much so that I was sort of dry-heaving into the toilet. I wasn't physically sick as I had an empty stomach at the time! All day i've just felt sickly and on the verge of puking. *sigh*


----------



## slowloris

LuLu1987 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How are we all feeling today?
> 
> Today I am 6 weeks. Boobs tender-ish, the usual cramping and i think that the M/S is about to rear it's ugly head. This morning I was really nauseous, so much so that I was sort of dry-heaving into the toilet. I wasn't physically sick as I had an empty stomach at the time! All day i've just felt sickly and on the verge of puking. *sigh*

Hi! 
i am also 6 weeks today! so excited to finally be a sweet pea! ha ha :cloud9:
my main thing today has also been a bit of nausea. had a moment in bed when i thought i was gonna barf, then while hoovering at work, then in my car on way home. that tmi almost threw up in my mouth after lunch. yeah not been much fun, but atleast i havent be dry-heaving or puking yet.. also been super tired and feeling kind of out of it lol!
and both today and yesterday ive been getting headaches. have not taken any meds as im scared to! so been eating almonds and resting to help it. oh and still feeling very 'stretchy' down there! :wacko:


----------



## PDReggie

Hey everyone. I am at 6 weeks and 3 days. So far I have sore bbs, constipation and I have been nauseous for almost a week straight now. I have not thrown up. But I am nauseous from the time I wake up until I go to bed. I try not to complain since I want this baby SO much and I know that this is a delicate time so I don't want to tempt fate by complaining (yes, I'm nuts. I know) but I am actually praying to puke in the hopes that it will relieve the morning sickness. And now I have my first jury trial scheduled tomorrow. There is one that may run before us so it may not run tomorrow.


----------



## slowloris

good luck with that. have you got any ids to relieve sickness? i am the same actually relieved to feel nauseous! as last time i had one morning i remember feeling it, and miscarried at 7w5days. :(
so hoping its a good sign for me. ive also been swinging between constipation and diahrrea. :blush:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi girls, I'm very, very afraid that I'm having another miscarriage. My boobs are less tender today, I've been a bit crampy, and I had a tiny bit of brown/pink spotting. I know all of that can be normal, but I really think its bad news waiting to happen. I can't believe this might be happening again.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

LuLu1987 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How are we all feeling today?
> 
> Today I am 6 weeks. Boobs tender-ish, the usual cramping and i think that the M/S is about to rear it's ugly head. This morning I was really nauseous, so much so that I was sort of dry-heaving into the toilet. I wasn't physically sick as I had an empty stomach at the time! All day i've just felt sickly and on the verge of puking. *sigh*

I went shopping Sunday at Wal-Mart and puked right on the passenger side. My hubby asked if i wanted to go home, I told him I wasn't sick the baby just didn't want the Pizza. Glad I didn't leave b/c they had a tremendous sale on their washing detergent.

Other than that, 
just been really tired lately, grouchy, but not trying to be and been having cramps here and there. i have a stretching feeling on my lower left side so thinking that is where Jr. or Z is. Yes, I have been ttc so long we alreagy have the names picked out.

Boy: Dexter Jr (last name)
Girl: Za'Niyah Mackenzie Je'Lisa (last name)

if twins then I don't know.

One thing that I thought I would have to do a lot of is using the bathroom, but I haven't yet!!!! Counting down my days. 21 days til my ultrasound!!!!


----------



## PDReggie

slowloris said:


> good luck with that. have you got any ids to relieve sickness? i am the same actually relieved to feel nauseous! as last time i had one morning i remember feeling it, and miscarried at 7w5days. :(
> so hoping its a good sign for me. ive also been swinging between constipation and diahrrea. :blush:

I haven't found anything that TRULY helps. Cheddar cheese and coca cola are the closest. I'm trying to limit the coca cola for obvious reasons, but at this pint screw it. I drink 80 ounces of water a day because they said its really important to stay hydrated if you are constipated. The doctor finally told me to try Colace for the constipation. I'm going to go get some tonight. hoping that getting rid of that will help with the morning sickness. The doctor won't put me on any anti-nausea meds unless I'm puking. Good luck. At this pint I would welcome a LITTLE dahrrea. :dohh:



SoBlessedMama said:


> Hi girls, I'm very, very afraid that I'm having another miscarriage. My boobs are less tender today, I've been a bit crampy, and I had a tiny bit of brown/pink spotting. I know all of that can be normal, but I really think its bad news waiting to happen. I can't believe this might be happening again.

I'm so sorry you are stressed. Good luck to you!



Blackbarbie04 said:


> LuLu1987 said:
> 
> 
> One thing that I thought I would have to do a lot of is using the bathroom, but I haven't yet!!!! Counting down my days. 21 days til my ultrasound!!!!
> 
> Good luck! I still have 22 days until my first appointment. We don't even have the ultrasound scheduled yet. I may be the LEAST patient person on the planet.Click to expand...


----------



## slowloris

Tmi but i prefer the diahhrea too! Just not the urgency of it... Esp at work :( think i will pick up.some fibogel as it works for both. I also have no idea when ultrasound will be and have got two weeks until i hear from mw to.book first appt. Time goes slowly.


----------



## slowloris

Today is my long day at work. Felt a bit queasy on way in and first thing. Got lots of drinks.and different nibles to keep.me going all day. Just had a bit of lunch and now i feel mega queasy :( just havin to sit down incase i barf. One the plus side midwife rang earlier to arrange first appointment and told me to go and collect my forms to.fill out :D exciting times!!!


----------



## slowloris

So blessed mama.sorry didn't see your post.. How r u today?! Ive seen lots of this lately and theyve all turned out ok. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thanks, slowloris--I go in to my docs in an hour. The spotting/discharge is almost nonexistent, and the cramping is light but constant. I'm just very nervous that I am going to get bad news at the doc. I appreciate you checking!! Hopefully I will have an update soon.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

My doc went ahead and did an U/S, and the sac is right where it should be, and measuring perfectly. She said she sees no reason to worry, and had me book a follow up scan for march 7. Hopefully then it will be far enough along to see a heartbeat. I am still super nervous, but I feel so much more reassured than I did yesterday!!


----------



## PDReggie

SoBlessedMama said:


> My doc went ahead and did an U/S, and the sac is right where it should be, and measuring perfectly. She said she sees no reason to worry, and had me book a follow up scan for march 7. Hopefully then it will be far enough along to see a heartbeat. I am still super nervous, but I feel so much more reassured than I did yesterday!!

That's fantastic!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank you!! : ) I'm still having some brownish discharge (TMI, sorry!) And that makes me really nervous, but she seemed to think it was nothing.


----------



## slowloris

good news! try not to worry, although i know its hard! i worry alot too :wacko:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thanks slowloris! There was almost no spotting this morning, and no cramping. So I think (I hope!) maybe some of the deal last night was from the transvaginal U/S. I've read they can cause spotting and cramping, and it definitely was uncomfortable!!


----------



## slowloris

Glad it has stopped for you. This whole first tri thing is really scary! IM thinking of getting a doppler in a couple weeks as i just worry about waiting till 12 week scan! Its still 6 weeks away! How is every one feeling today? X


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Well, I woke up this morning and my sore boobs are completely gone, the spotting is still light, but looks darker, and I'm cramping. I am so tired of this roller coaster. Every time I get comfortable and feel good about things, something happens to make me think I'm losing the baby. I really have a bad feeling about this, and if its going to happen, I just want it to be over with.


----------



## slowloris

Stay strong soblessed. I been cramping too, i think that's normal. And light blood can also be not normal x


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thanks slowloris--I have a really bad feeling about it, but I'm trying not to get too worked up without knowing anything. I have a scan next week. If I make it to that point, hopefully I will relax a little.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

SoBlessed:

I have ben having cramping too, so I believe that is normal. I don't remember with my first...

I purchased a doppler last night for 41.95. So excited even though I have about 2 more weeks before I know I will hear anything!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Getting darker.... 




our stickybean we have named Dexanay until we know whether boy or girl which will be at birth of singleton.

which is a mixture of my name and daddy's name lol


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Darker is good, BB!! : ) 
I've thought about getting a Doppler, but I think I'd freak myself out if I couldn't find the heartbeat.

I just realized I never updated on this thread. My spotting has been almost nothing the past 2 days, and the cramps have stopped. I think dehydration played a role in the cramps. My boobs are back to completely killing me, and I am completely exhausted. Hopefully all good signs. : )

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## slowloris

hi guys.
ive been thinking of getting a doppler too, as 12 weeks is so long to wait for scan!!! i read somewhere that the chances of them working are really low until about 8 weeks than they gradually get better. so im holing off till then as i would struggle if i couldnt find anything!

my symptoms seem to be coming and going lately. been very irritable and moody lately and have no appetite. my boobs are not really sore anymore, but m still being plagued with nausea all day, and sense of smell being to sensitive is not helping!!

gonna be a blueberry tomorow!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yay, blueberry!! I was excited to have a pea on Friday! ; )

I have had some nausea on and off, and most food just sounds terrible. I'm drinking a ton of water, so I pee constantly! My sore boobs have been the worst symptom. (But I'm happy to have them if it means all is well!!!) Last night I was putting my 4 year old to bed, and he rolled over and elbowed me in the chest. I yelped and scared him it hurt so bad. And then I felt bad because his response was, "oh, gee, sorry about it, mama!" Lol he had no idea what he was apologizing for, but it was sweet!


----------



## LuLu1987

Hey lovely ladies.

Sorry i've been a bit scarce this week but here's a few updates:

So i've been puking my guts up all week, as much as four times in one day, which has been awful. i've also had little to no appetite, i've been out for dinner twice this week with friends and both times I have just picked and pushed at the food on my plate, which is not me at all, as i ADORE my food.

Friday afternoon I went to the loo at work and found that I was spotting brown watery discharge, it's not been enough for a pad, but it's been there every time I've wiped. This has only just stopped today. I have also had the most excruciating (what I hope to be) trapped wind, which has had me almost in tears on numerous occasions this weekend. 

So today I decided to go to A & E to get it all checked out. They checked my urine, I don't have a water infection. I'm still showing up as pregnant, (thank god) however they did detect the blood in my urine. So i'm booked in for an early scan on Thursday morning, the day before my midwife appointment on the 7th.

I bought some Rennie Deflatine tablets today to see if that would help with the pain, and they do - they are like magic tablets! :)

Hope everybody is well xxxxxxx


----------



## slowloris

Well the morning sickness is a good sign for u! Ive not really felt it today. Its weird how symptoms come and go.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lulu--I agree--the morning sickness is a great sign.

I also had a tiny bit of brown discharge last week, and my doc did an early scan and all looked great. I'm sure everything is fine, and I hope your scan Thursday is reassuring!

I have a follow up scan on Friday, and I'm hoping baby is growing and we can see a heartbeat!!


----------



## slowloris

How are we all.doing? Cant wait to get to 8 weeks. I think ill feel better then. Feeling really sick today but amazingly still haven't thrown up!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm good extra sleepy, just found out that the prenatal vitamins I have been taking does not have iron, so on t0 get some new vitains today!!! I am sooooo tired it's ridiculous!!! 12 more days I get to see my bean!!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi girls! I've been awful about updating on this thread! I'm glad to hear you ladies are doing well. : ) 

I'm doing well--nausea really kicked in on and off the past few days, which I hope is a good sign!! I have my follow up scan Friday, and I will be 7 weeks exactly. I REALLY am praying that we see a little gummi bear with a strong heartbeat!


----------



## slowloris

Good luck for Friday! Yesterday i had to cancel work. Just felt constantly queasy. And all night as well. I wonder how long this will last!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank you!! I get more nervous the closer I get to the appointment Friday. 

Nausea was bad for me this morning, too...it has been letting up if I est relatively quickly, but I got halfway through a bowl of oatmeal this morning and had to stop because it was about to come back up. Ick. But hopefully it all means baby is growing, right? : )


----------



## LuLu1987

Hey ladies!

Been for my scan today and I'm pleased to report that baby is fine, heart was beating away nicely :)

I cannot explain how relieved I am, I really thought it was going to be bad news today. Got my first midwife appoinment tomorrow, at least I can relax and look forward to it now.

So blessed - hope everything goes well for you tomorrow and you get to see your gummi bear :) xxc


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Took me a minute getting out the bed, well off the bed this morning. I sat on the edge for about 30 minutes... My sister told me to start having saltine crackers by the bed and when I wake eat about two and drink some sprite and lay down for about 20 minutes before trying to move around. I will try tomorrow... For some reason all I have been craving is Pizza and spaghetti...:shrug:

Counting down the days to my ultrasound 11 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowloris

That's great lulu! Yeah ive had crackers by the bed. Not always a help.but sometimes. I realised today how much work i have been for my oh, feeling a bit guilty. Hes taken it all so well esp as it wasn't planned for us. So hoping to treat him a tonight. Not sure what.to do/where to go tho?!


----------



## LuLu1987

I've just managed to eat a jacket potato with cheese and beans, it's the first proper meal i've eaten in days, AND i enjoyed it! Which is weird considering some 'Volvic touch of fruit' managed to have me puking my guts up earlier! I'm just trying to eat whatever my body is fancying at the time, which generally is not that much.

Slowloris - I know how you feel. I feel like i've neglected my OH terribly since we got the BFP. I really want to make more of an effort...especially in the bedroom, but tbh I feel so rubbishy and unattractive, it makes it extremely difficult! 

If you want to treat him, maybe you could cook him a nice meal (if you can stomach the cooking smells!) or run him a nice bath, followed by a massage? Or perhaps you could go out to your favourite restaraunt or to the cinema?

I have a question - have any of you ladies DTD since getting your BFP? If i'm honest, I feel a little too worried to do it, I don't really know why. Maybe i'm just being over cautious??


----------



## PDReggie

Hey everyone. Haven't really posted in a while. I've just been so nauseous all the time and it ends up making me upset and angry. Yeah hormones! So far, I think everything is good. Really nothing new to report except the constant, and I do mean constant, nausea. I go for my first OB appt in 12 days. Then we will set up a scan. So until then, I just have to hang out. Which is really nerve wracking.

Oh and as to DTD since BFP, we have a few times. Not as much as I would have liked but I am always so sick that I just can't even think about it. But I don't think you have to worry about doing it. Unless the doctor specifically has a reason.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I think I have DTD about 4 times since my BFP, but the only reason why so less is b/c for some reason at night I feel like crap... Eating on crackers and cheese right now as I do not have much of an appetite. 

My DH was talking to his friend at work about not having a cooked meal in a while, it's just that I be sooo tired and I have no energy by the time I get home.


----------



## PDReggie

Blackbarbie04 said:


> I think I have DTD about 4 times since my BFP, but the only reason why so less is b/c for some reason at night I feel like crap... Eating on crackers and cheese right now as I do not have much of an appetite.
> 
> My DH was talking to his friend at work about not having a cooked meal in a while, it's just that I be sooo tired and I have no energy by the time I get home.

I feel bad but DH had to go get the microwave from the basement. I was on a diet and health kick before and so we haven't used the microwave in 9 months. But I can't even walk through the kitchen without gagging now. Poor thing has had nothing cooked in weeks.


----------



## slowloris

Well forget treating oh.... He was meant to be back an hour ago... New sofa and arm chairs delivered and i had to sort them out myself!!! Grr men are so useless.some times! And had found a good film to see at cinema, but no chance now even if he walks in the door right this minute we wouldn't make it in time :(. Did buy stuff to make him a curry but feelin bit peeved! Wish he would just anser his bloody phone too!


----------



## slowloris

And i think i pushed it tok much with the furniture moving feeling crampy and my back is aching now :(


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Don't overdo yourself, you could hurt yourself better than you think you would be helping...


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lulu--great news on the scan!! Congrats! : )

Slowloris--BB is right, you better take it easy!

As far as DTD, we have done it exactly ZERO times since I got my BFP. And the reason is I had spotting the next day, and again the following week, and it completely terrified me. I told DH (poor, poor guy lol) that we were not going to do anything until after my scan tomorrow and we knew all was ok. It scared him just as much, so he is at least pretending to be okay with waiting lol.


----------



## slowloris

Yeah took it easy for the rest of the eve. Ive not dtd much, don't feel like it for a start and said to oh i don't want to feel crampy afterwards as it would worry me!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Glad you're getting the chance to rest, slowloris!

I have my scan this afternoon, and I am completely terrified. I'm so scared I'm going to get bad news. The spotting stopped a day after my doc appt last week, so I hope I'm just being unreasonable. I want good news so badly, and I'm very nervous about what I'm going to hear and see today.


----------



## slowloris

Good luck soblessed, first tri is just so scary! Thinking of u, let us know how it goes. IM going stir crazy i hate not knowing if all is ok, still at least 4 weeks till i get a scan!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

slowloris said:


> Good luck soblessed, first tri is just so scary! Thinking of u, let us know how it goes. IM going stir crazy i hate not knowing if all is ok, still at least 4 weeks till i get a scan!

Why 4 weeks?


----------



## slowloris

First scan uk is at 12 weeks. And dunno if i wanna spend the money on a private early one.


----------



## slowloris

Hen e why in also tempted to get a Doppler that works for early pregnancy, as they can pick it up from 8 weeks. But i might be rubbish then worry myself more!!


----------



## Ladylinks

Hi ladies I'm looking for a buddy, my due date is nov 16th


----------



## Blackbarbie04

3 days before my birthday!!!:happydance:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi ladylinks! My due date is October 24th. We are relatively close. : ) I think everyone on this thread is within a couple of weeks of that. I'll be a buddy!! : )

I'm heading in now for my scan, and I am terrified! I will update asap, hopefully with good news.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Don't fret SoBlessedMama!!! It'll be fine!!!! Don't make yourself sick worrying!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

The scan was perfect!! Baby measured 7w1d, and heartrate was 136!! I cried I was so relieved! : )


----------



## slowloris

so happy for you soblessed! yay for good news :D
and hi ladylinks :hi:

well this time last pregnancy i mc'd so its a big day to get through for me. feeling positive though, as couldnt get out of bed for hours due to ms. :( 

also just had a peek at my OH's ebay (as he wanted to show me some shoes he's been looking at} and saw that he'd been looking at car seats! :cloud9: way early for that stuff, but glad he's taking an interest lol!

hows everyone feeling today? 
im in uk, and for once its a beautiful sunny day outside! deffo gonna go for a nice relaxing stroll later :D


----------



## SoBlessedMama

slowloris said:


> so happy for you soblessed! yay for good news :D
> and hi ladylinks :hi:
> 
> well this time last pregnancy i mc'd so its a big day to get through for me. feeling positive though, as couldnt get out of bed for hours due to ms. :(
> 
> also just had a peek at my OH's ebay (as he wanted to show me some shoes he's been looking at} and saw that he'd been looking at car seats! :cloud9: way early for that stuff, but glad he's taking an interest lol!
> 
> hows everyone feeling today?
> im in uk, and for once its a beautiful sunny day outside! deffo gonna go for a nice relaxing stroll later :D

Thank you!! : ) I am praying this is
an uneventful, peaceful day for you! I was so scared when I got to my MC day this time around. But every day since then has felt like a little victory, and each week feels like a milestone. : ) I am 7 weeks now, so I have a blueberry!!! 

That is so sweet for your DH to already be looking at baby things!!!!


----------



## LuLu1987

Aww what fantastic news Soblessed, so pleased for you :)

Welcome Ladylinks, happy & healthy 9 months to you!

Feeling hideous today, just when I thought I was getting my appetite back, I'm back at square one again. There is nothing I want to eat and everything makes me want to hurl. Joy!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

LuLu1987 said:


> Aww what fantastic news Soblessed, so pleased for you :)
> 
> Welcome Ladylinks, happy & healthy 9 months to you!
> 
> Feeling hideous today, just when I thought I was getting my appetite back, I'm back at square one again. There is nothing I want to eat and everything makes me want to hurl. Joy!!

Thank you!! : ) so sorry you are feeling poorly--MS has really hit me this week, also. I was 7 weeks yesterday, and immediately threw up everything I had eaten for breakfast. I thought it was going to happen again this morning, but so far just really nauseous.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Soblessedmama we are right next to each other. I turned 7 weeks thursday going by lmp. But we will see what the dr say on the 17th


----------



## Ladylinks

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome much appreciated


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hey girls--I am having a horrific time with allergies. Any suggestions for meds that have been cleared by your doc for the first trimester??


----------



## slowloris

soblessed i dont know im afraid. maybe go see them and check?

oooh cant wait till tomorow ill be a new fruit! :happydance: need the ticker tho as not sure what it is!!


----------



## LuLu1987

So blessed - the only things I know I can take are trapped wind/constipation remedies and paracetamol, as it's all I've needed. What allergies do you have?

Slowloris - I think we will be raspberries tomorrow, yay!! :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi ladies! I'm not sure what allergies I have--I have never been tested as I have never had problems this bad before! I guess they are just seasonal allergies since the weather has been a bit crazy here. I talked to a nurse and a pharmacist last night, and they told me I could use the zicam nasal allergy spray since it was homeopathic. So I tried that, and it at least cut down on the sneezing for a few hours lol. I probably don't use it again, because it terrifies me to take anything!


----------



## slowloris

im the same soblessed i dont want to take anything, i want to be as natural as possible! But after having a headache on and off for the last 24 hours, i finally took one paracetamol! i know its safe, i just have the strongest urge not to be on any meds! needless to say though the headache finally edged off!

im itching to get our house prepared also! its so early though, i know i dont really need to worry yet. but keep looking at new storage ect. :wacko:

our housemate is moving out soon too, and we need to work out whether or not to get another one. had a friend lined up, or whether to keep it just us.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Slowloris--we are looking at a new house situation, also. Our home now is really too small, and we would like to split the difference a bit better between my work and DHs work. And it just completely overwhelms me to think about packing and moving right now!!!

I actually ended up talking to a nurse friend of mine this afternoon, and she told me that benadryl is considered safe. I took 1/2 a dose, and it is crazy how much it has already helped!! Hopefully I don't have to do that often, though.


----------



## slowloris

Well at least it helped! Two more days till i have first appt with midwife :D


----------



## LuLu1987

Happy 8 week raspberry day Slowloris! :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm 3 days behind you guys!!! 7 more days til I see my gummy bear!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LuLu1987

Aww how exciting Blackbarbie! Bet you can't wait :) 

It's like a month till my next scan, feels like forever away! Can't wait to get past first tri!


----------



## slowloris

Lulu happy raspberry day too! I love it when we get to another fruit!


----------



## LuLu1987

I know, so do I! It's amazing how fast these little beans grow, it seems like 5 minutes ago I had a poppy seed lol :)

So, how's everybody feeling this week?

So far I have gone two days without any physical m/s, just a few waves of nausea, which I am SO happy about! 

On the other hand, I think i'm going to have to invest in some new bras soon as mine are feeling a little on the snug side now! :growlmad:


----------



## slowloris

Well in uber bloated its ridiculous! And super tired also , but not as sick


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm the same way, SL! My pants feel tight I am so bloated. I'm exhausted, but some of that has to do with my lack of sleep because my nose is so stuffed up.


----------



## slowloris

I kept having the weirdest dreams last night... They kept waking up too! Never had that before!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

You too sloloris? I had a dream my classmate was going around killing people bit he wouldn't kill me and my friend because he loved us. The other night I had a dream people were fishing for other people and hooks were hanging from the sky. lol weird ik...


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I haven't had any weird dreams, but I could probably chalk that up to lack of sleep lol. I have been dealing with quite a bit of nausea, but as long as I eat regularly, its not too bad. My back was killing me today, but again, I think its just because I'm tired. Overall, I'm feeling ok, and the symptoms are just extra reassurance. : )


----------



## slowloris

Yeah today was my long day at work, and my back was killing!! I wonder of ill have any.more weird dreams tonight?! Excited about my first midwife appointment tommorow so prob wont be able to sleep! Itll be another mini milestone!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

slowloris said:


> Yeah today was my long day at work, and my back was killing!! I wonder of ill have any.more weird dreams tonight?! Excited about my first midwife appointment tommorow so prob wont be able to sleep! Itll be another mini milestone!

Yay!! Hope you have a fabulous appointment!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Fx slowloris


----------



## slowloris

So booking in appt went well. I now have a folder of stuff and my scan booked! 7th April. :)


----------



## PDReggie

Yeah! My first appointment is next week. Then we will schedule our ultrasound then. So excited and scared! I will be over 9 weeks by the time I go to the appointment so I feel like it's taking forever


----------



## slowloris

Yeah time does drag! Just under 4 weeks till scan. But at least now it feels more real if you know what i mean!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Good luck for upcoming scans, girls!!! FXd they all result in beautiful pics! : )


----------



## slowloris

So i got a bit scred last.night as o was achy and crampy. I think it was a mixture of a busy day and the constipation! I hate being a worry wart! Seriously considering getting a Doppler! I should be able to find something by 9 weeks perhaps!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I was the same way last night, slowloris. I think that a little bit of achiness at this point is still "normal." A lot of mine can probably be chalked up to sneezing 500 times a day, plus I'm exhausted from long days and little sleep. Its all worth it
though!! : ) 

Are you going to get a Doppler? I'd love to, but a part of me is still afraid I'd panic if I tried too early and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My doppler should be in today!!! They say you may can hear it at 8 weeks!!! I go for my 1st ultrasound Monday, 3 days away!!! I was hurting on my sides last night kind of a stretching of my groin feeling. Everytime I tried to get up... I was afraid to, but it hurts as well when I sneeze!!! 

The nausea is getting wayy better in the morning time.:happydance: 7 more months to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowloris

IM so glad in not the only one who is feeling this. Its less today. Deffinatly feels different to period pains, must be stretching i did feel this at around 5 weeks. Also i am afraid too thati wont find anything on the Doppler! Some say it doesn't work till after 12 weeks. Also a little part of me doesn't want to jinx it by bying stuff early! Silly me i know! So today ive been a couch potato all day, had a stonking headache that's now eased Thankfully. How are you all feeling today?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I do the same thing, thinking about jinxing things. : ) I think being worried is completely common and normal.

I feel AWFUL today. My allergies are still driving me crazy, and the vomiting level of MS hit me this morning. I'm a teacher, and today we had a field trip to go hiking on a nearby mountain. I am completely exhausted. I was supposed to go pick up DS and go to DHs ballgame, but I am so wiped out that I begged my MIL to keep my son late and let DH pick him up after he finishes coaching. I just walked in the door, and the plan is a bath and a nap!

I feel miserable, but I just keep telling myself that the nausea can be a good sign that all is well. : ) I hope you ladies are all feeling well!


----------



## slowloris

Sorry your feeling rough soblessed by atleast its a good sign! I had nearly no nausea all day, then half way through my dinner i nearly throw up. Put me off fish and chips! Now added to my long list of food aversions!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

slowloris said:


> Sorry your feeling rough soblessed by atleast its a good sign! I had nearly no nausea all day, then half way through my dinner i nearly throw up. Put me off fish and chips! Now added to my long list of food aversions!

Thanks, slowloris : ) sorry you got sick! That's so miserable to be put off of food you like. : (


----------



## Blackbarbie04

SAW MY GUMMY BEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heartbeat is 166!!! Will upload pics when I get home!!!:happydance::hugs:

The heartbeat was just beating away!!!! I was just praying it was in the right spot and that he/she has a great heartbeat!!!! My prayers were answered!!!!:thumbup:

Oh, yeah it's only one and we will not be finding out the gender until after it is born!!!!


----------



## slowloris

Yay great news


----------



## Blackbarbie04

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yayyyyy!!!!! Fab pics, BB!!! Congratulations! : )


----------



## slowloris

awww thats lovely!
must be such a relief to see little one in there!
:D


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes, I was just hoping it was in the right place and the heart rate was good!!! Both were great!!! Doctor prescribed me certain vitamins for nausea and some Zofran to help with the nausea as well!!! It has worked wonders already!!! No morning sickness this morning!!!:happydance:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I had to take zofran with my son. It was a gift straight from God lol!! Luckily I haven't been nearly as sick with this little one. Mostly I just feel put off of food, but I'm still managing to eat okay.


----------



## PDReggie

Had my first appointment yesterday. Everythign went really well and they even did the first ultrasound! So excited. What a crazy journey this is.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Look at our little GUMMY BEARS!!!!!!!!!!! They are so cute already!!!! I'm super excited:happydance::happydance:!!!! Did you get to see the heartbeat?


----------



## PDReggie

I got to "see" the heartbeat. Meaning the doctor said and there is the heartbeat see it? And I squinted really hard at what she was showing me and was like nope. But I trust you if you say it's there. So, no idea what the heart rate is or anything. Maybe at the next appointment she will do the heartbeat. But that isn't for a month.


----------



## slowloris

Oooh in getting so excited for my scan! A few weeks away yet tho!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Scans are so fun!! The pregnancy help center where I volunteer just got a new ultrasound machine, and the nurses have to be trained on it. So, I get to be a model--which means I get a few extra (free!) scans and pictures! I am super excited--I think they are training the second week in April, and I can't wait!


----------



## slowloris

Wow that's lucky timing! I feel more in limbo at the moment, not really anything new to report just waiting really! I cant wait till we can start telling more people though. My oh told.one more close friend last night. :D


----------



## PDReggie

Yeah we haven't gone completely public yet. But after the scan my DH couldn't contain himself anymore so I was like sure tell all your friends. I will tell the court in a few weeks but for now, it's just friends and family.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

PDReggie-She had to turn ours to color for us to actually see it fluttering b/c we were like um... where are we suppose to be looking. So she brought it closer and added color and we saw it beating away!!!:happydance: hopefully my dopller will be in by Friday, I just checked the status and it said that it was in IL!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Anyone having problems with constipation? :wacko::blush:

I'm sorry, maybe TMI but I use the restroom maybe once a week and I actually look 5 months pregnant instead of 2...


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Anyone having problems with constipation? :wacko::blush:
> 
> I'm sorry, maybe TMI but I use the restroom maybe once a week and I actually look 5 months pregnant instead of 2...

Aww, BB, that sounds miserable!! I'm sorry! I haven't had any problems with it, but I've read that it is very normal. Have you asked your doc about what you can do? I know there are some approved OTC meds to help.


----------



## slowloris

BB drink lots if your not already! yeah im having issues, constantly bloated and used to be so regular. I am going a bit more than that though but TMI only little bit at a time! 
its really annoying, another thing is lots of fibre. Im not sure if we can take fibre gel but could be handy, i imagine its safe as its just psyllium husks.


----------



## PDReggie

OMG YES! I haven't been able to go for an entire week now. I drink a ton of water and eat all of the fiber things I can find. I take Colace per doctor everyday and I took Milk of Magnesia last night but it hasn't worked yet and now I'm going to call the doctor and see if I can take it again or what. It had been bad and then got under control but then I had to take Zofran for the nausea because I couldn't keep anything down. And it made it really bad. Crossing my fingers this goes away soon. Or at least I can deal with it and then keep it under control again.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

PDReggie said:


> OMG YES! I haven't been able to go for an entire week now. I drink a ton of water and eat all of the fiber things I can find. I take Colace per doctor everyday and I took Milk of Magnesia last night but it hasn't worked yet and now I'm going to call the doctor and see if I can take it again or what. It had been bad and then got under control but then I had to take Zofran for the nausea because I couldn't keep anything down. And it made it really bad. Crossing my fingers this goes away soon. Or at least I can deal with it and then keep it under control again.

I feel horrible. Haven't been able to go for a week. I'm hurting!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

How is everyone feeling? 

I have been fairly nauseous still, but today was so weird because I have been STARVING all day! I mean, my appetite has definitely been up anyway, but today, I swear I ate every hour. It is the first day of my spring break, so I was home all day and maybe that had something to do with it. I just know I can't keep this up another 7 months, or I'll gain 100 pounds!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'll be 10 weeks this week!!! Excited. Know it is too early to feel baby move, but I swear i can feel some flutters in my lover abdomen... IDK maybe it's just gas:shrug:. 

How is everyone????????????:hugs:


----------



## slowloris

IM good! Now a prune yay! Have zero energy but overall starting to feel better
two weeks until scan!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

How are you ladies? This thread has gone quiet!

I had an appointment today, and got to have a scan. All looked good!! Little one would not sit still, and heart rate was 176! : )


----------



## Blackbarbie04

SoBlessedMama said:


> How are you ladies? This thread has gone quiet!
> 
> I had an appointment today, and got to have a scan. All looked good!! Little one would not sit still, and heart rate was 176! : )


How far along are you now?

I am good. Trying Miralax to help regulate me. Have my next appt 4/18/14, even tho I won't get to see my prune or whatever the next fruit he/she will be at 13 weeks, I get to hear the heartbeat!!!! Hopefully by then I will start to feel the flutters, I felt them at 14/15 weeks with my son.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

How exciting!!! : )
I will be 11 weeks tomorrow. I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------

